# Ice house Saving Mission! Jamestown!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, on Sunday I along with another member of the site. GreenC are going to go try and get his house off of The Jamestown Res. Anways if anyone else has a house out there let me know. I will have a truck with a V- plow and if worse comes to worse we will have to go grab a trail groomer. Just let me know. Fingers crossed we should be able to pull off some houses.

Mike


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I bet if you put a ad in the Jamestown Sun, you could make a ton of money this weekend.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just north of my house some guys hired a skid steer at %85 and hour. They worked all day to get eight houses off the reservoir.

Lucky I didn't leave my house out there. I have been trying to get to Fargo since December, or I would give you guys a hand. I have some gift certificates at Sportsmen's warehouse that are only good for two more weeks. Some of those they give out with purchases.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Alright, on Sunday I along with another member of the site. GreenC are going to go try and get his house off of The Jamestown Res. Anways if anyone else has a house out there let me know. I will have a truck with a V- plow and if worse comes to worse we will have to go grab a trail groomer. Just let me know. Fingers crossed we should be able to pull off some houses.
> 
> Mike


I don't know where your house is but Chris's shouldn't be too bad. We were out there about a week ago. If you can clean a trail to his house you should be good to go. There is A LOT of slush under the snow. If you have chains for your tires they will be helpful!

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ECassND (Dec 28, 2008)

My nephew got his off of there a couple weeks ago. 2 pickups, 1 with a snow plow.

There's more snow out there now though. 
Good Luck.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Maverick said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, on Sunday I along with another member of the site. GreenC are going to go try and get his house off of The Jamestown Res. Anways if anyone else has a house out there let me know. I will have a truck with a V- plow and if worse comes to worse we will have to go grab a trail groomer. Just let me know. Fingers crossed we should be able to pull off some houses.
> ...


Just have to get his house off. I don't have one out. I have MT's on my truck so they should be helpful. I can't find anywhere in town that has chains for my tires. I hate Ice. I am a always scared of going through! Hopefully we can get it off!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good luck P&Y


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Good luck P&Y


Just talked to a buddy who was on the Stem. He brought two trucks with V plows and one of his skid steers. Took lots of work he said. But they had almost a mile to go. :-?

Almost wondering if we should just take the groomer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Grandpa said he was out looking at the houses today and said it isn't going to be an easy task, its doable, but its gonna be a long day.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

F. Would you guys say it is worse on the Res, or on the pipe?

Ryan said the only part that made it hard was the slush. He had the blower for his skid and that kept clogging up. The bucket was the only thing that worked in slush.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Oh, no grandpa jokes this time.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If I get stuck you going to come get me out with the tractor? I got like 300 feet of cable, rope, chain!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im in Battle Lake milking and hunting some yotes, and possibly get an icehouse out too.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plus, its a ways from the farm to the Reservoir and they need the cabbed tractor and the cabless would get a little cold driving there. 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck P&Y
> ...


It is deep out there. If getting the groomer down there is easy......it would be easier than clearing a trail with the truck. You will want some ski's or some other way tow the house back cause you won't be able to drag it back(atleast I don't think you will be able to with al the snow).


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> F. Would you guys say it is worse on the Res, or on the pipe?
> 
> Ryan said the only part that made it hard was the slush. He had the blower for his skid and that kept clogging up. The bucket was the only thing that worked in slush.


There is a lot of slush from smokey's to Chris's house. The trail out to his house is solid but close to his house was slushy. We did find some really bad spots on the 4 wheeler as we were making trips back to the vehicles.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

how about some photos of this event!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha ha I agree let see some photos. I talked to my old man who lives in Jtown and he says it is nasty out there. I have a couple shovels if someone wants to borrow one!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Maverick said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


Ended up pulling out 4 of them off the Res. Plowed a nice road out as far as Chris's In areas we were pushing 30" of snow, and a foot or more of slush/water. It was bad in areas. Took 30 min to drive from shore out to the house.

Had another buddy that has been working on two houses on the Pipestem. Well he had 3 miles of Min mant. road to plow and about 500/700 yards on the ice. He made it 20 yards down the road. got both plow trucks stuck. Got them out then plowed all the way out to his house. It was a fun day. I will say I prolly took 100,000 mile off my truck! :lol:

I never took any pictures. I should have!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Im in Battle Lake milking some yotes,


 Got any pics of this?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hammerhead said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Im in Battle Lake milking some yotes,
> ...


I can pm them to you if you raelly want to see it. 8) 8)


----------

